# AF/INTERNAL - What is 'normal' Fsh level?



## Tina K

Hello everyone,

I am about to start my thrid cycle, and have had a day 2 FSH blood test today - it has come back at 9.6.  This seems really high as I am only 33?  Can anyone help?

Thanks for your support - I don't know where else to ask?! 

Tina


----------



## jeanette

Hi Tina

I have done a search on the internet to try and establish what the fsh levels would be for day 2- unfortunatly nothing came up.

one site as a guide suggested that normal FSH levels are no greater than 20nmol/lL during a normal menstrual cycle. Check out:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/talking/tests/fertility_hormone_levels.shtml

However, this is only a guide. You really need to go back to your dr who can explain your results more specifically.

Good luck

Jeanette


----------



## JoE

Hi Tina
I think the general consensus (and I got this from the Zita West book) 6-8 is normal & expect a good response; 8-10 Fair with good response. I have a very fluctuating level and finally managed to get it down to 9.5 (I am 35 yrs old) but did not respond well to the dosage, which will be altered hopefully for next IVF try. I was told that if it had gone higher than 12 they would be hesitant to do the IVF. I am given to understand that FSH levels can, for some people, fluctuate wildly but I wouldn't say (but i am not a nurse) that your level was particularly high and therefore you stand a good chance? Sorry, I can't be of more help - good luck.
JoE


----------



## Marj

Hi Joe

I haven't read the Zita West book, but would be interested to hear what the verdict is about FSH levels which are consistently high (14.5/17.8/14.5). Don't worry about giving me bad news...we've had so many different interpretations of these figures, that I'm not optimistic (just curious  ) !!

Thanks and good luck to everyone,

Marj
xxx


----------



## Tina K

Hello everyone

Thanks so much for your replies really very helpful. A special thanks to JoE for the positive thoughts - I really hope I stand a good chance as this is third time lucky (PMA!!)

Good luck to all of you, whatever stage you are at.

Take care

Tina


----------



## JoE

Hi Marj
I know exactly what you mean about conflicting interpretations! I'm no expert Marj, but it would seem that levels between 12-17 generally indicates a slight reduction in response to stimulation and perhaps the quality of the eggs. I don't think there's a whole lot we can do about it except for sit, wait and hope that they go down when you need them to! I am considering acupuncture as I have read a lot which indicates it could help (I'll do anything at the moment!). I had readings of 15, 12 and 9.5 and even on the 9.5 I didn't respond well to the drugs which was a bit depressing! Still, they've let go ahead with IUI this time so that the cycle hasn't been wasted. Can I be cheeky and ask how old you are (don't answer, if you don't want to!). Wishing you luck with whatever you are doing.....
JoE


----------



## Marj

Hi JoE

I'm 38. I think my levels maybe a little higher than expected for someone my age, so the news did come as a bit of a shock. However, our clinic cut-off level for tx is a single reading of 20 or more. Even the clinics vary in their interpretations ! 

It sounds promising that your levels are fluctuating, and have dipped below 10. My clinic seemed to think that the outlook was more optimistic if there were some low readings amongst the higher ones.

I wish you all the luck in the world with your tx 

Marj
xxx


----------



## kim uk

can any one tell me what fsh is for i last had my tested at 20 and it was 7.9 but i dont know what it means

thank you


----------



## Barbara

Hi girls

I researched this area between my cycles. My FSH had been 11 and rising which really concerned me. My gp had no idea why I was so concerned (typical eh).

I read up on a herb called Agnus Castus (bioforce do it in their little bottles). This herb helps smooth out the hormones and hopefully reduces the FSH.

I took the herb and followed the Marilyn Glenville regime and vitamins after the failure of our 2nd cycle (I decided going into a 3rd cycle I wanted to really prepared). Luckily I got pg before 3rd cycle commenced but I really believe the Agnus Castus played a big part in helping me - I knew something was going on with my body and could only put this down to the AG Cas as it was the unknown entity that I had put into my body.

Hope this helps.

barbara.

PS If any you have the Marilyn Glenville book she does refer to the herb in it.


----------



## Barbara

Sorry girls should have said I was 35 when I took the herb and noticed that my FSH was rising.

Barbara


----------



## JoE

Hi girls
Isn't it weird... the cut off points vary so much from clinic to clinic - you don't know what you are being told. Thank you Barbara for the herbal tip, I think I shall go and clear Boots of their stocks tomorrow. The other blood test I have had regarding this FSH is an INHIBIN B (still waiting for results), apparently it can give a better picture of the general state of the ovarian function - looking forward to the results with fear! Thanks for all your good wishes - good luck to everyone else.
JoE


----------



## JoE

Hi Sparrow
That's great news about your levels... basically, I'd give anything a go and I am glad you persevered with your chinese treatment, it obviously did the trick - good luck.
JoE


----------



## Helenw

Hi

Thought you might find this website that someone recommended to me interesting.

http://www.highfsh.org/

My FSH fluctuates between 7.3 and 10 and I had some concerns.

Love Helen


----------



## Mummyof2

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

This is an excellent site.

I took agnus castus for 2 years while ttc and my fsh level was 6.2 and I'm 43 so I would recommend it, although I don't know what my levels were before beginning it.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## Guest

Hi girls
Interested to read your posts. 

I always thought my FSH was high, but having read all this I now realise it isn't - it's 7.8.

Can anyone tell me if my LH level is too low at 2.2? 

And also can anyone tell me what my Inhibin B level at 240 means? It's so long since I had all these tests I can't remember what the doctors said.

Are they likely to have changed alot in 18 months? I am 39...

Thanks folks,
love chick x


----------



## JoE

Dear Chick
I am really sorry, I can't help you on your LH level - I would have been soooo happy if my FSH had been 7.8! The way I understand it with FSH is that it can fluctuate wildly but to expect it to go up the older we get (hope I put that delicately). However, if you have been having treatment then your levels would have been monitored? Sorry, I can't be of any more specific help.
Love
JoE


----------



## Alice M

Hi there

I'm a newbie to this site - and I must just say it's brilliant! 
I have high FSH levels, and was very alarmed when they started going up - last count was 13+. Apparently under 10 is good, 10-15 is not so good and over 15 is often an IVF cut-off point. My specialist told me that mine were probably high because of my endometriosis (I had a big endometrioma - cyst - in one ovary removed last year). Your FSH levels start to rise because your ovaries need a bit more stimulation to get them going, which is why it is often associated with age, but I guess other things can make it happen - like endo.

I looked it up on the internet also, and found a few informative articles, plus the title of a book which I'm going to read next time I make it to the library - it's called Inconceivable (sorry - can't remember who it's by, but if you look it up on Amazon it'll tell you!), and it's about a woman with high FSH who was told she'd never have children, but she tried all sorts of alternative therapies and went on to conceive naturally.

Luckily my clinic is letting me have a go at IVF - but on a short course with absolutely top whack, maximum dosage drugs. If I don't respond, then that's it for me.... I'm just hoping there's life in me old ovaries yet......

Good luck everyone

Cheers

Alice


----------



## Maria B

its reassuring to here so much variation, this is an areas thats got me down for a long time. 

2 years ago when we first started invesitgating probs my FSH was 3.2 (age 30). Everyone said this was .

Eventually discovered DH v.low sperm count due to chromosone disorder. After spending a year deciding what we wanted we decided to go for IVF with DI. 

Went to clinic and had scan and bloods pre treatment to be told FSH readings way to high 14+. Clinic wont tx plus 12. 

They told me FSH can fluctuate from cycle to cycle but combined with my other hormone levels it was indicating i was approaching menopause (31 yrs old). 

hit me like . 

They advised to re-test, which we did = cycsts  then Xmas (surrounded by everyone esles kids!) and then on my 32nd b'day FSH came back to 6 and now in 2ww with my 2 little emmbies. 

I was on max hormones and still only 5 eggs but  as we never thought we'd get this far. 

Why my readings flucuate so much I would love to know but I have figured out that there is a connection between your FSH and LH. Various things can put hormones out of synch for a cycle but if the FSH is very high and another (i think LH) is consistantly low it is indicative of approaching menopause. Or peri-menopause as they call it. 

They reckon this is most likely where I'm at but I'm praying for my 2 little embies ........

Blimey this was longer than I'd thought sorry and hope some use there somewhere. 

Maria.


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi
I too would like to know what the "normal" levels are for FSH & LH.
We're being referred for a 2nd opinion after having found nothing abnormal with either dh or myself.
My cycle was a bit hit and miss until I had 3 cycles on Clomid, and for the past 6 months I have been 28-29 days.
I've just had a day 1-5 fsh/lh and my results were lh 4, fsh 10.8.
I have been told lh is acceptable within 2-13, and fsh between 2.5-10.2.
I am lost and confused 
I'm 35 (in April....so still 34...lol)....what is normal?
I too am thinking about following Mary Grenvilles' advice.
We have friends in New Zealand, and they had been ttc for 14 years, (married at 18 yrs).
Tests showed nothing.
HUGE wait for IVF, saving up money, and 3 weeks b4 appointment Jo miscarried.
Devastated beyond words, as they had no idea she was pg.
Found this article on Agnus Casta and also Wild Yam.
(Wild Yam-man is a legend in N Z to do with fertility she tells me)
She used it anyway and conceived naturally.
Worth a try I think...
regards
Angel
xx


----------



## Guest

Mmm a few of you girls have mentioned Agnus Castus. I started taking it but then I read an article on it that said that it suppresses libido, translated it means 'chaste berry'!!!! So I thought what's the point of taking it, if it stops me wanting to  But there seem to be a few success stories and Marilyn Glenville recommends it so... maybe I should give it another go? What do you reckon?

Still fuddled about what an inhibin B test means!

chick


----------



## Leanne

Hi Chick,

Found this for you about "Inhibin B"

Inhibin B and Ovarian Reserve
Inhibin B is a direct product of small, developing follicles in the ovary and, as such, indicates a woman’s ovarian reserve. The amount of inhibin B measured in serum during the early follicular phase of the menstrual cycle (days 2-6) directly reflects the number of follicles in the ovary; in other words, the higher the inhibin B, the more ovarian follicles are present. Inhibin B levels decrease as women age and ovarian follicle numbers decline.

It is all so confusing isnt it? One test seems to lead to another!

About the agnus castus, I have also heard it is very good for lowering fsh levels and although it may lower libido in the process the side effects seem to effect people differently so why not give it a go and see how you get on?

Hope this helps!

Leanne xx


----------



## Pogo1

Hi

Just wanted to add that my fsh fluctuates month to month, from 9.2 to 12. The clinic were reluctant to treat me unless it was under 10. Low and behold - the following month it dropped to 8.2 and they managed to retrieve 9 eggs, which I was told was a good response.

Chick - I've also read somewhere that agnus castus suppresses libido - apparently monks used to take for that same reason. Dh is taking saw palmetto and that's supposed to be an aphrodisiac that women can take also. 

I've been taking agnus castus for the past month and having acupuncture and chinese herbs and found my cycle was shorter last time and less heavy.
I don't know which of these is having an effect.

Crystal


----------



## Bunnygirl

Hey chick

I've been taking agnus castus for nearly a month now, can't say I've noticed any change (for the worse) in libido though, although it may be too early to say yet. 

It's worth a try, as you never know it could help with the bms!!

good luck

Lisa


----------



## Guest

Hey again girls,

Leanne thanks so much for the Inhibin B definition. It is all a bit mind boggling 

As for the agnus castus, I reckon I might give it a try especially if it hasn't had too much of an effect on Lisa F's  !!! Or maybe the saw palmetto recommended by crystal... or both!

I phoned my clinic and they said that it is the relationship between the FSH and the LH that is the crucial thing. Even if your FSH level is 'normal' (as mine was), if there is a big gap between the FSH and LH levels then this is an indication of something wrong. My LH level was low, and so this indicates that there is some 'ovarian resistance.' So that's clear as mud, then!

Bye for now,
chick xxxx


----------



## albali

Hello there. I'm just in shock at the moment because I went blithely for an FSH test not realising that a high result would could result in a recommendation not to start an ivf cycle. If its so important why isnt this test recommended at the outset I wonder? I have some hope from these posts but until I speak to my consultant I'm not sure what to expect with a level of 16. Is it a health risk or just a higher risk of failure ?


----------



## Maria B

Albali, 

As far as I understand its not just the FSH level its also the LH level. FSH can register high occassionaly for variety of reasons, not all signify anything really serious just not a great month! 

The key part is the FSH and the LH levels. 

Basically the follical stimulating hormone is responsible for egg producation - the higher it is the lower chance of ovulation (for that month) as it means no / lower quality follicles and eggs. 

this could be a one off of signify other stuff - but they determine that from the relationship to the LH levels. 

Basically don't panic based only on FSH levels! 

sorry if a Dr read this he'd cry or laugh! hope it makes some sense! I think its roughly right. 

Maria.


----------



## JoE

Hi everyone
FSH is sooooo frustrating. Just been told I had a level of 13 point something... and too high for IVF this month! I am not in shock anymore.. just totally fed up! If I had known it was going to take me this long to try and get pregnant... I would have started at 16! Hope everyone is else is having a better time this month!
Love
JoExxx

ps, Albali - I know exactly what you mean... I nearly fell of a chair when the nurse told me that the high fsh meant no attempt at ivf - I think I must have tuned out when they were telling me that!


----------



## Pogo1

Hi Joe,

I know how you feel, being fed up. I was devastated when I found out and then went to read more about it scaring myself to death. In fact. I was in shock for a few days thinking that this was the end and I'll never be able to have a child. However, since, I've realised that it doesn't mean the end of the road, just that can't start for that particular month. 

It's so frustrating, but at least you will not be wasting your money and have a good chance when your levels come down.

Good luck!

Crystal
x


----------



## JoE

Hi Crystal
Thanks for responding...You've hit the nail on the head - I felt really shocked and did actually contemplate not bothering, especially as I read some really scary stuff too. You are right tho, its best to start when you've got a good chance of achieving the maximum response - have your levels been up and down for a while?
JoE


----------



## Pogo1

Hi Joe,

I'm due to start cycling end of March as long as my fsh levels are under 10. So, hoping and praying that they will be better than that - what with all the agnus castus, chinese herbs and acupuncture. So far, my best was 8.2 and highest 12.

I must admit, I felt alot better, when they retrieved 9 eggs - I had nightmares of having none the night before. I am, though, very jealous of those women who seem to get loads of eggs and although, I was told nine was a good response and it is quality not quantity that counts, I am still fairly young to be classed as peri-menopausal. It's a horrible thought - but I try and put it to the back of my mind. 

There is hope for us!

Crystal
x


----------



## suzj

Hi,

Im due to start treatment in the next week or two.
Just had my results:

LH - 7.9
FSH - 11.6
Oestrodiel - 166

Does anyone know if this is good or bad??

Thanks Susan


----------



## Maria B

i'm not to hot at this but as i understand it thats not too bad. 

My clinic will consider tx if FSH below 12 and your LH looks ok (mine was just under 7 and they let us try).

hope thats some help ?

PS - does anyone know how to find out more about peri-menopause and whether we are 'in it' or not. My readings and cycle had suggested we would need donor eggs but then just when had given up they suddenly came in at normal !!! 

I am very happy but also very confused and feel i should know if I am still at risk of early menopause.

thks maria xx


----------

